# BF Grant 10/31 - 11/3: Let's get together!



## Marlin_444 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey All:

A number of us have been drawn for this hunt and expressed an interest in getting together.

Let's hook up at BF Grant for the hunt, I'll probably have my Brother-In -Laws Pop up with some space, if not I'll just Tent.

So far the guys I know of are - 

* cgn526
* GA DAWG
* Ken L
* gunsaler111
* Marlin_444

Let me know and I'll add yah to the list, we'll work out a meeting.

I plan on getting out there the afternoon of the 30th.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Sep 13, 2007)

Im got drawn,trying to get rejection points,go figure.I will be there, not sure which days yet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be there at daylight on tuesday!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds Good GA DAWG!


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll be there Tue morning as well. 3 other guys coming with me. 2 of 'em will be coming Tue and the last one on Wed night. We were planning on camping on Hearnsville Rd just down from the experimental feed station. That's kind of central to the areas we've scouted. Where are y'all planning on camping? Maybe we can plan a Tue evening meal together. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 14, 2007)

I aint made my mind up yet on where to camp. We can go to madison on tues evening.Maybe to the cracker barrel...


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 14, 2007)

The camp I'm talking about wouldn't be all that far from where you hunt GaDawg. There's a good logging rd that cuts the corner off from Hearn Rd back to the road you hunt on. We can go out to eat or we can cook in camp whichever. Might be a good day to roast a ham or something. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone Going Next Week For The Bow Hunt?


----------



## jody7818 (Sep 14, 2007)

Not trying to go off topic here..but...any of y'all hunted BF Grant in the past and got a deer?  This is my 4th time going.  I haven't got one yet.  I see bucks everytime I go.  They keep getting bigger everytime I go.  Maybe this year will be the year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah I know where the camp is but we usually camp at a different one. I'm going down in the next few weeks to scout out some back up places... I'll just have to see where everyone else wants to camp. I know theirs one not on the map that people camp in... Its real close to my number #1  spot.. Might camp in it if its mowed...


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 14, 2007)

jody7818 said:


> Not trying to go off topic here..but...any of y'all hunted BF Grant in the past and got a deer?  This is my 4th time going.  I haven't got one yet.  I see bucks everytime I go.  They keep getting bigger everytime I go.  Maybe this year will be the year.


I've got a doe before. I've saw a few shooter bucks but never a monster like I'd like to see..This is my first gun hunt on the place.. I've hunted the bow hunts and muzzleloader hunt a bunch.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey All:

Gonna do some scouting on Saturday afternoon, prolly get out there ate around noon (hope it's not too blame hot!).

Gonna take "Black Betty" (my Custom Fo-Foty-Fo) to the range over at Clybell for some "Fine Tun'in" pre-opener...  Then run out to BF Grant for a few hours of Poking Around.

Any suggestions on 1. Spots to hunt 2. places to hunt will be appreciated...

Still want to get the Grill Going while we are there...  If we all bring something we can share a night -r- two that would be good!!!

Have a Good'n!


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 18, 2007)

The grill sounds good Cooter. It's hard to say on the places to hunt. I've scouted twice and great deer sign is everywhere. I wanted to get back away from everyone, but every time I find a place I think is in the boonies, I discover access to it from another direction. Still haven't made up my mind where I'm going to be for sure.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey All:

Just checking in to see who else will be there for this hunt... 

The only other hunt befir this one is the Bow Hunt right?

My guess would be that a bumch more Non-Woody's are going to be there???

Have a Good One!


----------



## Ken L (Oct 3, 2007)

I got picked for the 1st hunt as well.  If you guys want to get together I'm all for it. I should be getting in there on the 30th and I do not have a clue yet where I need to camp, hunt, park, etc. etc. etc.  Have never hunted a quota hunt and this is a first, would like to meet up with you guys. Let  me know, thinking about going this weekend to do a little scouting!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright, Ken L has added to the list of Woody'ites for the 10/31 - 11/3 Hunt...

My plan is to get there the afternoon of the 30th...  

Campers, where we gonna hook up at?

I am gonna PM everybody my Cell Phone #...  

I am hunting from the 18th - 27th at my Hunt Club in Washington County...  

I will want to make a "Scouting Run" the weekend of 10/27 & 28...  

Anyone up for it, let me know...


----------



## gititdone (Oct 3, 2007)

*b.f grant*

Hey If U Havent Been Down Lately .they Have Clear Cut A Good Bit.also Some Small Areas Pine Beetles.might Want To Go Early


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the guys in my group is on this site occasionally. His screen name is Ox90HCHS. I'm not trying to influence where everyone camps. The campground I'm using isn't all that large. If we are getting there Tue morning we may make it a "Woody's camp". Anyway all the campsites are close enough to drive to and from. Maybe we just need to pick a central location and time on Tue to meet up. Exchanging phone numbers won't do me any good. I have Nextel and Nextel stinks. Gary.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah your nextel want do you much good on it... I have one to but also have a cingular which dont have service all the time on it... Yall set up a meeting spot. I'll probably be in a different camp. Heck meet at the check station at a givin time..


----------



## BURRUSS (Oct 4, 2007)

*Nextel Service*



GA DAWG said:


> I aint made my mind up yet on where to camp. We can go to madison on tues evening.Maybe to the cracker barrel...



Theres pretty good nextel service their now were their use to be none.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Hearnsville Road Camp*



cgn526 said:


> I'll be there Tue morning as well. 3 other guys coming with me. 2 of 'em will be coming Tue and the last one on Wed night. We were planning on camping on Hearnsville Rd just down from the experimental feed station. That's kind of central to the areas we've scouted. Where are y'all planning on camping? Maybe we can plan a Tue evening meal together. Thanks, Gary.




Hey Gary:

Looking at the map

Is that the Camp at the end of Hearnsville Rd. at Reids Rd., or it A) Unmarked spot or B) the other Camp near the Check Station?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Let's Map it out!!!*

Here is a Map...  

Let's pin point where we'll hook up and plan to camp from it.







Have a Good One!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 4, 2007)

Theres a camp on ponder pines rd not marked on map. Atleast it was a camp. If its mowed thats where I'll be camping.


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 6, 2007)

GA Dawg, They clear cut a lot of Ponder Pines. Don't know about the camp. Cooter the camp we're going to use is on Hearnsville Rd Before you get to Reids Rd. It'll be on the right across from a big hay field. It is marked and recently bushhogged. It's is just past the experimental feed area on the right. I'll be there before lunch on Tue. I can save you a place if you'd like. 

To all: we can meet wherever y'all'd like. (Do you like that redneck double contraction?) The check station is fine or where ever. I guess we need to see when everyone is planning on arriving to pick a time. Gary.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 6, 2007)

Guys I won't be going but why don't you all make it interesting and everyone annie up $5.00 and the one with the biggest buck take all.We've done it before at Horse Creek and I've always left there $5.00 poorer.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Save Me A Spot...*



cgn526 said:


> GA Dawg, They clear cut a lot of Ponder Pines. Don't know about the camp. Cooter the camp we're going to use is on Hearnsville Rd Before you get to Reids Rd. It'll be on the right across from a big hay field. It is marked and recently bushhogged. It's is just past the experimental feed area on the right. I'll be there before lunch on Tue. I can save you a place if you'd like.
> 
> To all: we can meet wherever y'all'd like. (Do you like that redneck double contraction?) The check station is fine or where ever. I guess we need to see when everyone is planning on arriving to pick a time. Gary.



Hey Gary:

Yep, save me a spot; I'll be dragging a Pop-Up so I'll want to drag it on and drop it...  

Looking forward to it...  I killed my biggest deer (11 Point) on Halloween in 2002...  If you know of a good spot give me a PM...  

I like water and powerlines...  I got my eye on a spot ot two...

Have a Good'N!!!

Ron


----------



## Ken L (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll be there hopefully by 2:00 Tuesday, if everything works out right on my end.  I did not get to scout this weekend so I may just tag along with ya on your scouting trip the weekend prior to the hunt.  I plan on putting up a tent so if you guys would save me a spot for I may be a little late. It all depends on work.  I have a guy out on vacation and I have to work out something with the other. Any way yeah I was eying a powerline in a particular spot as well, but man I would suspect the powerlines would be lined with hunters. Oh and I like the idea of each bringing some food for each night's cooking.  If only we could get a porta potty now, not too much for going in the woods and grabbing leaves for toilet paper.


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll save 'ya a spot Cooter and Ken. Ken I see you're in a tent, Cooter offered to let someone bunk with him. I hear you'll need earplugs though LOL. 

Cooter, there's a lot of powerline on the southern end of the property, not too much on the northern end (that's not off limits). I'm sure we can figure something out on the food. 

Gary.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 8, 2007)

Heck I might leave that Monday!!!! They better not have cut my honey hole.... I'll be sad lol !!!!


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 8, 2007)

GA Dawg, I haven't been any farther up Ponder Pines than the old jeep trail. The clear cutting is South of that. You'll probably be OK.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Oct 9, 2007)

i plan on being there,still tryin to work out the details at home and work.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 9, 2007)

*BF Grant 10/31 - 11/3*



gunsaler111 said:


> i plan on being there,still tryin to work out the details at home and work.



Hey gunsaler111:

Welcome aboard, the more the merrier...  I'll adja to the list...  Planning to Camp at Corner Camp @ Reid & Hearnville...  

PM me your Cell Phone, I am headed taht way to send you mine...

Ken  L might tent, I have some space in the Pop Up - 

WARNING: I snore like a Frieght Train - well that waht everyone says, don't bother me none!!!

Work out them details at work & home, we'll see yah...

Have a Good One!


----------



## Ken L (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah I might OPT for the tent !!
IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT I SLEEP


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 10, 2007)

*BR Grant 10/31 - 11/3*



Ken L said:


> Yeah I might OPT for the tent !!
> IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT I SLEEP



Hey Ken L:

They'll be plentatime to sleep in the stand!

The lil'mrs uses them Wax Ear Plugs...  Swears by them...

Have a Good'n...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Added gunsaler111*

Added yah - gunsaler111

Looking to hear from cgn526 on location...  

Hope everyone got out and popped a bigun today... 

I on the other hand have been working in Boston (Dang, work gets in the way of my hunting!)...

Every minute I am not in the stand I just know that Big Un is walking by...

Have a Safe One!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well?

Anyone???


----------



## Ken L (Oct 16, 2007)

Still here, have my garmin gps on order and still getting prepared. Will be scouting either Sat. or Sun. the 27th or 28th. Whichever you guys are doing! Keep me updated. Will be leaving my area around 10 am or so Sat. (or Sun) should be there around 12.


----------



## drc0729 (Oct 16, 2007)

*NW GA boys coming to BF Grant*

My buddy and I are coming to BF Grant for the 10/31 hunt.  We will be camping at the ponder pines camp if available. We camped there last year and it was good.  Send a pm from anyone planning to camp there and we'll maybe meet up.


----------



## buckfever86 (Oct 16, 2007)

I Got Drawn Me And My Cousin We Cant Wait. My Pic Of MY Buck Killed From There Two Years Ago Is My Avatar.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 17, 2007)

I know me and kennyjr and a couple more guys are camping at ponder pines camp.. Buckfever. You kill that with your bow?


----------



## buckfever86 (Oct 17, 2007)

No Rifle 30-06


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 23, 2007)

*BF Grant 10/31 - 11/3*

OK, next week - My Browny is scoped, dialed... 

Will be out on Wed. scout'n... 

Look'n forward to seein ya'll!

Hunt'n Washington County this week!

Get out there...


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 25, 2007)

Are yall ready?? I popped the ol camper up today to let it air out... Had a big ol wasp nest in it but they are history now... Its nearly time!!!!! This cool weather will hopefully have the bucks out an about.


----------



## Ken L (Oct 25, 2007)

Ready as much as I am gonna be. Scoutin Sat should be there around 2pm.


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, ready as I'm gonna be, too. My gas regulator on the pop up went bad last weekend. I've got to get that changed out Mon afternoon. See y'all there. Gary


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2007)

Well did yall see any deer sign????


----------



## Ken L (Oct 28, 2007)

Saw deer sign, but is really frustrating trying to figure out where to be Wed.  Got some plans but not sure if I am doing right or not.  Trying to find a spot where there will not be many hunters.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Oct 29, 2007)

My son, Recurve Hunter & I will be there. Been working outa town for 6 months .1st bow season missed in 30 yrs. Goin in blind to set up stand tues mornin. Maybe 2 yr old 8 pntr  from 2 yrs ago is now 4yrs old. Won't be campin tho, hard to camp 10 mins from home. (oh,may have missed bow , but got a couple nice spots for reds,trout ,snook in ft. myers area)Hows the white oaks lookin?


----------



## Ken L (Oct 29, 2007)

They are on the ground heavy down there.  Plenty of acorns!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I'm about loaded up!! Are we gonna meet or what? I'll be in a grey extended cab tundra 4x4 with aluminum toolbox.... Any of yall kill a biggun atleast call me 770-401-7809 Michael. So I can come check it out. Camping at the ponder pines rd camp.Leaving about 5am in the morning.


----------



## drc0729 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good luck to everyone and be safe.  Will be at ponder pines camp too


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 29, 2007)

Yall stay out of my huntin area LOL  !!!!!!!!!!!! If I kill the ol split brow 10 yall will get to take a gander at him..


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2007)

Good meeting some fellow Woodites!


----------



## phillip (Nov 4, 2007)

Did Yaw Whackum And Stackem This Weekend


----------



## phillip (Nov 5, 2007)

anybody got a report from the BF hunt


----------



## Ken L (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's my report, hunted all 4 days.  Saw total 36 deer.  12 - 15 of them being bucks 1-2 shooters, but I was waiting on the big one.  At camp 3 guys took nice deer 18" or so outside spreads.  Mid day at the check station on Sat. total 40 deer does and bucks taken.  Somewhere in the neighborhood of 23 - 29 of them bucks.  Can't remember.  No real monsters, but some nice deer.  

Only thing I can say is there are some really inconsiderate people out there when it comes to hunting public land.  Those people need a  good tailkicking. Other than that had a good time.   Lot of vocalization from the bucks, positive and negative responses to grunt calls.  Multiple bucks chasing a single doe, guys the rut is on. Get out there now!


----------



## phillip (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah I saw I think 21 deer. Only 5 bucks. 9 pt,8pt,7pt,4pt and a piebald spike. Everything else does. Didnt kill anything waiting on that biggun!!! It was a fair hunt. Acorns everywhere.Bucks chasing.Mostly just 1.5 and 2.5 yr olds. If it would have been this week I think the bigger bucks would have been killed. Our buddy killed a good 10pt the first morning.Only 3.5 yrs old but had great mass. He was 5 something inches at the bases and kinda palmated on out his main beams. I didnt have any problems with other hunters.Me and kenny were the only ones hunting the area we hunted. Never saw a soul but kenny the entire hunt.Which is odd because the spot gets hammered on the primative weapons and bow hunts. Anyhow we had a good time. Almost everyone in our little camp gatherd up at night and set around the camp fire. All but 2 people. Heck they would not hardly even talk to anybody. LOL... I'll be back on the primative weapons hunt in december and the first gun hunt next year!


----------



## Ken L (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey GA DAWG, sorry we didn't make it over to your camp.  Couple of us guys talked about it to go see you guys, but we as you know, were pretty tired and other than hunting were recovering from all day hunts. Pretty intense.  Maybe we'll see ya next time.


----------



## cgn526 (Nov 6, 2007)

Had a good hunt if a little tiring. Saw 14 deer including a monster 9 point that I couldn't get a shot on. Most mass I'd ever seen in person. I agree we were early. They're probably ruttin' really hard now. ox90hchs shot a nice 9 point in the 120" range. I'll post a pic later. Had a good time camping with 'ya Ken L. Anyone know what happened to Marlin? He was a no show.


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 6, 2007)

i gave marlin a call on saturday, but never got a returned call. don't know why he wasn't there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 6, 2007)

I rode by yalls camp a couple times BUT didnt know what yall were driving. Guess I could have stopped. I'll be back next year.Since I have 3 more rejections... Oh yeah we were camping with the guys that found the dead body. Yall hear about that?


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 6, 2007)

what dead body...?? lets hear the story!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 6, 2007)

Well really it was just the bones that were left... They were scouting and found the leg bones and skull !!!!!!!! Dang the law was all over our side of the place that tuesday.Found a matress,knife,some shoes and pill bottles. They said it looked like it had been in the woods a couple years. It was on the front page of the putnam county paper that week..... I figured the whole place had heard about it lol. I heard on the radio monday that they thought it was a hunter from north carolina..


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 6, 2007)

i didn't know bout that.  i hunted oconee nat'l forest and got stopped at a road block 5 different times.  they had a crime scene truck parked at the side of the road block...
they towed alot of cars this weekend for no insurance..sucks for them.
anyway i asked them why they were checking and they said it was just a random road check.  they had it on friday and saturday.


----------



## Ken L (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah man, we heard about it. I also heard the law or ambulances sirens pull in around or towards the chicken houses, was wondering what the ************ was goin on.  I was on the far northwest quadrant at the time at the highest point. I could hear a LONGGGG ways off.  I thought I saw your truck go by a few times. Well maybe next time.

GARY, enjoyed camping with you guys as well. Will maybe see you again, some time, I kinda like this quota hunt stuff.  I guess the rest of you guys didnt' do any good Sat. afternoon huh? Well at least one of our bunch got a decent wall hanger. See ya next time.


----------

